# Can yarn be used in an embroidery machine?



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What type of embroidery is this? Crewel Work, Raised, Hand?*

can yarn be used through an embroidery machine or is that a special yarn type of machine set up?


----------



## Kreestahl (Jul 29, 2007)

No, yarn is too thick for an embroidery machine to use. They have specific threads designed for embroidery. A regular sewing machine can use some heavier decorative threads if they are put in the bobbin because they won't fit through the needle.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Actually, yes. I have an (optional) "cord attchment" on my 4 head tajima. But I seldom use it. Here's tajima's cording device brochure: http://www.tajima-hirsch.com/assets/resources/pdfs//Cording%20Brochure.PDF


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

*Re: What type of embroidery is this? Crewel Work, Raised, Hand?*

Byron is right on the cord attachment for the tajima. We used to have a tajima chennille machine and found very limited use for it - what a waste of $. We experimented with a number of different yarns and found rayon to work the best.


----------

